# auger modification



## jfacci7 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I am new to the site and I just bought my first snow blower. Not quite sure if this belongs in this thread so if it doesnt just push me in the right direction please ha. I had some questions about doing different modifications and was wondering if anybody else did the same and had success or failure. I have a 95? craftsman 10hp 29" snow blower and I am looking to add the impeller kit and possibly tinkering with the light and auger blade. I live in Delaware and we get that wet snow 9 out of 10 times a year so the impeller kit is a no brainer. My auger blade on the other hand is all smooth and does not have any teeth notched into it. I was wondering if the teeth actually help or is it better to leave the auger blade smooth? any and all help is appreciated it. I will upload some pictures soon.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The impeller modification should help you out. I have one on mine and it works great, though I never actually used it without so the only comparison I can say is it has never clogged.

As for the serrated auger, mine has smooth augers and they work just fine. I never felt the need to have the teeth in mine. Since you indicated your snow is mostly wet and slushy I would think you would be better without unless you let it set overnight and it hardens.

My first impeller kit I paid the $40 for the one from Clarence in Canada.

My second impeller kit I paid $18 at Tractor Supply for 5 feet of baler belt and another $2 for a giant bag of nuts and bolts. I think I used about 8 inches of the belt and 8 bolts, nuts and lock washers.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

yeah sure you betcha that impeller kit will help u out over der in Delaware. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## jfacci7 (Nov 18, 2014)

What do you think about the auger? Leave it as it may or notch some teeth in it? I have actually disassembled the whole snowblower and plan on reprinting and giving it a new face lift because it was a little bit, ok a lot of bit rusted and just didn't want the snow to stick to it. Also anybody change there lights from the halogen to a led?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive been snowing for 40 years and none of my machines has ever had the notches and never had a problem that I thought would have been helped by them. If it does help, the help is very minor. Prob one of those ideas that are more hype than help


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

jfacci7 said:


> Also anybody change there lights from the halogen to a led?


There's a sticky thread at the top of the general forum, you can't miss it.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

I made my own impeller modification from an old tread mill. Just folded the tread over a few times with crazy glue between layers. Came out to be stiff. I like the baler belt idea though that the Moderator mentioned.


----------

